# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  Text to Columns not working in Excel 2011

## gcw

I am trying to separate date information into 3 columns; instead of Monday, January 1, 2000
all being in 1 cell, I would like to separate Monday, January, 1, and 2000 into separate cells.
Thanks very much.

----------


## vlady

Can you upload a sample file for the members if ever they have excel 2011 installed on them.

Make sure there is just enough data to make it clear what is needed.  Include BEFORE/AFTER sheets if needed to show the process you're trying to complete or automate.  Remember to desensitize the data.

Click on GO ADVANCED and use the paperclip icon to open the upload window.

View Pic

----------


## martindwilson

well if its text then it should but if its a real date custom formatted dddd,mmmm dd,yyyy it wont
if thats the casejust copy it across 4 cells and format first as dddd second as mmmm third as dd and fourth as yyyy

----------


## protonLeah

Saturday, January 01, 2000 is a number in Excel: 36526. To extract the Day, Month and Year you have to use the...
Day, Month, Year Functions:
With Saturday, January 01, 2000 in A1 use
B1: =DAY(A1)  --> 1
C1: =TEXT(A1,"mmmm") --> January
D1: =YEAR(A1)  --> 2000

----------


## gcw

This was a great idea.  Much appreciated.

----------

